# Hi from a newb in California



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* californiabull. Have fun here.


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm already finding a lot of good info here. I've also noticed the replies and responses are a lot kinder than other forums. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*welcome to at!!!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

stupid question possible here, What does ttt mean? I see it in a lot of forum replies


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

To The Top. Check out the link to AT acronyms in my signature.


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Alot of good info. in here Enjoy !!!


----------

